# Commande UNIX de conversion



## NAC NAC (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à faire une commande UNIX permettant de faire une recherche de tous les fichiers qui ne sont pas en UTF-8
Je connais la commande file et la commande find mais je n'arrive pas a faire un script UNIX de recherche.

Une autre petite question : est-il possible de convertir par une commande UNIX un codage de fichier : d'un fichier texte (ex : PHP script text) en UTF-8 (UTF-8 Unicode C program text)

Merci beaucoup
@+


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

a) find <crit&#232;res de la recherche> -print0 | xargs -0 -J &#37; file % | grep -vi "UTF-8"
b) ici, peut-&#234;tre.


----------

